# Talk to me about spotting/bleeding after bfp please



## geek_the_girl (Apr 12, 2006)

I've gotten a few BFP on First Responses since yesterday with a darker more noticeable but still faint line this morning. The problem is is that I noticed slight red spotting up in canal when I checked last night (sorry tmi :/ ) and it has since increased today when I wipe now (red) but not enough to get on a pad. I also have cramps too and my abdomen was really sore last night. I know that it could just be implantation or a chemical pregnancy so what I am asking is anyone's experience with this. Right now it's just a waiting game but I need some hope to hold onto.
If the bleeding dosen't get worse and the tests get darker then I'll go get my betas checked on Monday. So please feel free to share. This waiting stinks.

Also please pardon any typos. My laptop died and I'm on my iPod.

TIA


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats on your BFP! Sorry that you're having some spotting, but spotting is extremely common and many women spot or even full out bleed and go on to have healthy pregnancies. How many DPO are you? Implantation spotting would occur between 6 and 12 DPO. Spotting around the time of your expected period is very common as is cramping. I personally spotted around the time of my expected period and again about a week later with my first pregnancy. So take heart! I would start to suspect a m/c if the bleeding soaks pads.

Keep us updated and you are likely to get more responses in the pregnancy forum if you feel like reposting.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Congratulations!

What Jaimee said.

Although I didn't spot every time I got pg, every time I had spotting from 9-11dpo I was pg. I've also had miscarriages but did not spot or bleed before at least 4 weeks with any of those.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

There are many reasons for spotting in an otherwise healthy pregnancy. Sex or even just checking can irrittate the cervix, which is very soft and engorged with blood right now. There can be a slight dip in progesterone around when you would have gotten your period, because the placenta hasn't switched on to making its own progesterone yet. Sometimes there is bleeding when the placenta starts to seperate from the yolk sac and embed itself into the lining. Sometimes you just spring a leak. I did a lot of research when I started spotting, and as many as 35-50% of women spot during pregnancy and only about 25% of those go on to miscarry. The best signs are if there is no cramping, no increase in flow over 24-48 hours, if it lasts less than three days, and of course, what your blood levels are like.

*hugs*

I know this is really hard and scary. Try to hang in there.

~Rose


----------



## geek_the_girl (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Ladies..I really appreciate the support. Jaimee-Im about 12dpo.

Unfortunately, im getting more frequent mild to moderate cramps and the bleeding is picking up. :/ Its not over till its over though and ill take more tests tomorrow morning.

Thanks again.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry this is troubling you so- please just try to take it easy as much as you can. I stayed up for nearly two days straight because I kept checking my pads, and that's not a good state to be in- whenever you're pregnant or miscarrying or not. Even cramps and increased bleeding are not always a sign of the end- it can all really really depend. And some women miscarry without any symptoms at all for weeks. It's so maddening, I know.

*hugs* some more. Hang in there. We're here for you.

~Rose


----------

